# Baby ears



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok so Athena's twins have been doing really well they are no longer useing a heat lamp and she is doing really well with them. my only question is today when I was playing with them I noticed the bottom half of their ears were swollen. What does that mean? Is is frost bite? I sure hope not they felt normal temp. wise. I really don't want them to loose half their ears is there anything I can do to stop the swelling?


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Not sure what is going on...however - I had new babies that sucked on each others ears and they swelled and got really red at the ends... If this is happening - maybe you could try something like bitter apple spray??


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O that could be happening I have seen them going after each others ears a little. They are just soooo long and floppy I would hate for them to loose them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree... hope they stop using each others ears... as pacifiers.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok so this isn't what normal frost bite is like correct? I just remember someone talking about it and they thought it was frostbite.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

frostbite the ear would turn gray and the hair would be white (dead)... it will feel frozen and there will be pain


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Katrina is right.....also... the frost bit part of the ear.... will fall off..... :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yup.. i have quite a few older does with frostbit tips.. never had one that I owned get it though


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok so them being almost 2 days old it would already be turning white?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are lucky... to not have frost bite ears... that are raised by you...........You must be doing something right... :wink: .......like keeping them warm enough..... :wink: :hi5:



> Ok so them being almost 2 days old it would already be turning white?


 Not sure... how long it takes ...to turn white..... but... if their ears are just reddened and warm.... then it is most likely not frost bite.... :wink:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

2 kids I bought in February 2010 had what the breeder thought was frostbite and their ears didn't fall off. They are Saanens so I couldn't tell you if they turned white or not. Their ears are crinkled but that's all.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Twice yesterday the newest addition to my herd was out running around the stall with his long dangly ears instead of under the heat lamp and his ears felt frozen (or at least like they were starting to freeze) when I went out to check him. I have been going out to check him and warm up those ears frequently through the night and early morning and they are now slightly swollen. *sad face* So I am thinking if they freeze the first reaction you get when blood flow is restored is that they swell. Hopefully we both caught them in time to warm them up before too much damage was done.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well they are still swollen but they have not changed color at all so hopefully that's a good thing I would think they would have by now.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well as of yesterday neither of the babies have swollen ears. YAY!!!! So all is well. I let them out into the hall way of the barn today to play around and they are just so much fun to watch. I don't have to good of camera so getting pictures that aren't just a blurr is really hard.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So glad to hear their ears are fine now! Will you be able to let them outside any time soon? Ours have been out a few times this week - all day yesterday and LOVED it, but were stuck inside all day today thanks to the rain. I love watching kids, they are so energetic, bouncy - full of spunk


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O I don't know about outside yet. Today it rained and then tomorrow and thursday we are supposed to get like 3-6 inches of snow. I think they decided no freezing rain tonight though so that's nice. So maybe next week. Even my adults don't like going out in the snow. They are really spoiled.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yuck, I keep forgetting you are way up north getting slammed with the cold stuff. We let the kids out most of yesterday, it was cold but not too bad, they have been busy playing on the woodpile, sooooo funny watching them gain confidence in climbing and jumping down. 

Our goats don't like to come out when it's raining, or when it's snowing, but after it stops snowing they will go out and browse in the snow. Today it was in the mid 40s and rained all day  I was so depressed! And of course the next several days we'll be lucky to see it get past freezing


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah it is colder up here. Today was the first day in weeks it got above freezing I think it was like 35 or 38 today so alot of snow started melting which means going to work in the morning could cause some problems but we will see how it goes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad their ears are better now....  :leap:


----------

